# Spyware Programs



## TechHelp24

What is Your favourite spyware protection program?
Please post it under this post...
Thank You...
Mod's please post as well because i take your decision into much consideration.


----------



## koala

a-squared
Ad-Aware
Spybot S&D
Spyware Blaster


----------



## wally246

Ad-Aware and Spybot


----------



## tetonbob

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html

OK, that doesn't really answer your request.

Ad-AwareSE 
Spybot S&D
AVG Anti-Spyware
SpywareBlaster
SpywareGuard


----------



## Glaswegian

LOL!!

All listed in my sig below.


----------



## 8210GUY

I use several myself, they are as follows.
Ad-Aware SE 
AVG Anti-Spyware
Bazooka
BHODemon
BugOff
CookieWall
CWShredder
SiteAdvisor Plug-in for Internet Explorer
Spybot S & D
Spyware Blaster
SpywareGuard
UnPlug n' Pray
WinPatrol
and a few others as well lol.


----------



## TechHelp24

Which is better a-squared or adaware se...(is a-squared freeware good?)
PS: I used spybot before and it never detected anything...
When you say adware se do u mean the personal one or the ones u buy?


----------



## Glaswegian

Adaware SE is the personal free one.


----------



## TechHelp24

Ad-Aware Se personal though goes reallly!!!!!!!!!!! slow on my computer and it does something to my computer and says explorer.exe will now close which is needed for computer to run...So i have to reboot and i cant use the program


----------



## Glaswegian

It certainly can take quite a while to run a full scan. Perhaps it was a bad download? Try uninstalling, re-download and then re-install.


----------



## martt

Sandbox_ie_
Windows Defender
SecurityTaskManager (paid version with anti-keylogger)
WormDoors
SiteAdvisor


----------



## MillenniumBug

spyware doctor and avg.
does good enough for gamer like me.
also it eat less computer resources.


----------



## chauffeur2

Hello there,

All I run now are:

AVG Internet Security Suite 7.5.433
Ad-Aware SE Personal Edition

They certainly do the trick for me, in that I am in 'stealth mode' when surfing the net thanks to AVG!
:wave:


----------



## WOLFMAN1966

ok, so I use AVG anti-spyware and AVG anti-virus...however, after an update, the anti-spyware no longer offers real time protecton/the resident shield. it says I have to buy the paid version to get that. So I did a google for "best free anti-spyware program with real time protection" and here are the top 3
which would be best?

Spyware Terminator
Windows Defender
Spyware Guard


----------



## WOLFMAN1966

oh almost forgot, I also use ZoneAlarm free edition for my firewall


----------



## WOLFMAN1966

ok, never mind....looked under another thread and d/l spyware guard


----------



## Cricket57

My setup for the last 12months:

Hardware Firewall (Router)
Windows Firewall
Prevx1


----------



## WOLFMAN1966

hardware firewall is a good idea, but Windows Firewall isnt very good.


----------



## Cricket57

WOLFMAN1966 said:


> hardware firewall is a good idea, but Windows Firewall isnt very good.


I've heard many discussions about how lacking the Windows firewall is, but to be honest, I haven't been infected by anything in over a year (since moving to this setup) so it seems adequate?

I run a selection of on-demand scanners every three months or so to check that nothing has got through, and so far I've been clean.


----------



## Deckard

A good firewall is the first-line of defense for your computer and will monitor incoming *and* outgoing traffic. Microsoft's firewall does not monitor outgoing traffic. It's better than nothing, but with all the free firewalls you can get today, there's no good reason to stick with it.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966

UH, yeah,Deckard beat me to it on that on...Windows Firewall is like a one way door. Nothing can come in, but everything can go out.


----------



## bauer24

I use the following:

Ad-Aware SE
AVG Anti-Spyware
SpyBot
SpyDefense

Can anyone give me their opinions on SpyDefense, Spyware Terminator and SUPERAntiSpyware..Thanks


----------



## forhockey

Hi bauer24, 

I would recommend you uninstall the following program:

Spyware Terminator - This is a rogue ware program and we highly recommend that you uninstall it. Rogue/Suspect means that these products are of unknown, questionable, or dubious value as anti-spyware protection.

Before you install any anti-spyware programs you should drop by this site to make sure they are safe to use.

Spyware Warrior


----------



## words

*CA Internet Security Suite*

My favorite spyware software is contained in CA Internet Security Suite, formerly called "eTrust Internet Security Suite" by Computer Associates (CA). CA Internet Security Suite has everything you need including anti-virus, anti-spyware, easy-to-use firewall, etc. Click on the following link to read about it.

http://internet-security-suite-review.toptenreviews.com/ca-review.html

I like how the virus signature database is updated daily, unlike some companies that do it weekly! Their tech support has been satisfactorily. Emails within an hour and online tech support available 24/7. I always like conversing online with the folks in Bangalore, India, the silicone capital of India.

It's been reliable (knock on wood). 

The cons: One of the features anti-pest patrol requires you be logged in as the administrator. So, for example, if you've set up separate accounts for other users on XP, who don't have admin status, the anti-pest patrol won't work. Therefore, I log in as the admin all the time. It hasn't been a problem. I've been virus free, spyware free since I got the software a year ago.


----------



## forhockey

forhockey said:


> Hi bauer24,
> 
> I would recommend you uninstall the following program:
> 
> Spyware Terminator - This is a rogue ware program and we highly recommend that you uninstall it. Rogue/Suspect means that these products are of unknown, questionable, or dubious value as anti-spyware protection.
> 
> Before you install any anti-spyware programs you should drop by this site to make sure they are safe to use.
> 
> Spyware Warrior


I'd like to add something onto what I said.....

Spyware Terminator used to be listed as Rogue Spyware as it was actively involved with distributing of adware, but decided to resign from the adware business. The program was put on a 3-month probation period and was later delisted off the rogue spyware list. With that said, I would still uninstall the software because there are better programs out there to use.

Some of them include:

Ad-Aware SE
AVG Anti-Spyware
Spybot S & D
Spyware Blaster
SpywareGuard
SUPERAntiSpyware


----------



## bauer24

ok thanks for the feedback, what about SUPERAntiSpyware??


----------



## tetonbob

I've not used it, but it's listed at Howes' site as Trustworthy

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm#trustworthy


----------



## Kalim

PC TOOLS (developer of Spyware Doctor) has a new firewall and an anti-virus too (free). As far as I've seen it tested initially by pro friends who review such security products, they say they seem pretty good. I've not used any myself though.

Advanced WindowsCare V2 Personal, a-squared Free, a-squared HiJackFree, Webroot, Cyberhawk, Snoopfree etc are also good security software. Comodo and Sunbelt Kerio are my top 2 picks for firewalls.

Personally on my business machine, I could be classified as a security freak. :grin:
I have endless software in there such as Bootlog analyzers, Windows log analyzers, a HOSTS file with Hostsman, Snare, Index Dat Spy etc and many paid.

A good addition to your TaskManager is the Process Library QuickAccess extension for troubleshooting and knowledge. 

Oh, I don't travel the licensed routes for this category :smile: .. except for business environments.


----------

